#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Σύσταση Καθέτων Ιδιοκτησιών Σε Τεμνόμενο Απο Οικισμό Οικόπεδο

## Spiros Sk

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι , μήπως διαθέτει κάποιος το Εγγρ-ΔΤΕ/6923/196/14-2-03 Εγγρ-6923/196/03 ; 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

*Εγγρ-ΔΤΕ/6923/196/14-2-03 Εγγρ-6923/196/03 

"Οικόπεδο που τέμνεται από όριο οικισμού <2000 κατοίκων και που θεωρείται ότι εμπίπτει εντός των ορίων του οικισμού ένα άρτιο οικόπεδο (Αρθ-7 , παρ.1 ΠΔ/24-4-85), έχει όλα τα δικαιώματα των οικοπέδων που από την αρχή βρίσκονται εντός των ορίων, πχ μπορούμε σ' αυτό το οικόπεδο να κάνουμε σύσταση κάθετης συνιδιοκτησίας;"*

Σε απάντηση του ερωτήματος που υποβάλλατε, σας γνωρίζουμε ότι: Στο Αρθ-7 παρ.1 του ΠΔ/24-4-85 για τις τεμνόμενες ιδιοκτησίες ορίζεται ότι "θεωρείται ότι εντός του ορίου περιλαμβάνεται τμήμα της ιδιοκτησίας μεγέθους που αντιστοιχεί στην αρτιότητα αυτή" και συνεπώς για το τμήμα αυτό ισχύουν όλες οι διατάξεις που αφορούν τα εντός των ορίων οικόπεδα. Η σύσταση διηρημένης ιδιοκτησίας εφαρμόζεται μόνο στο παραπάνω εντός ορίων θεωρούμενο τμήμα, δηλαδή το υπόλοιπο εκτός σχεδίου τμήμα δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα ιδανικά μερίδια της διηρημένης ιδιοκτησίας. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως σας υπενθυμίζουμε ότι βάσει της παραπάνω διάταξης σε συνδυασμό με την παρ.1β Αρθ-5 του ιδίου ΠΔ, η κατά παρέκκλιση αρτιότητα εφαρμόζεται και στις παραπάνω τεμνόμενες ιδιοκτησίες (αυτό έχει διευκρινισθεί και με την Αποφ-78933/10889/90  αποδοχής της Γνωμ-192/90 ΝΣ). Συνεπώς αναγκαίο είναι να ελέγχετε σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις το χρόνο δημιουργίας των τεμνόμενων ιδιοκτησιών ώστε να αποφεύγεται η "επέκταση" του δικαιώματός τους στο μέγεθος της κατά κανόνα αρτιότητας από πιθανή μεταγενέστερη συνένωσή τους με άλλες εκτός ορίων ιδιοκτησίες. 

Βλέπε ομοίως *Εγγρ-39518/5-7-89  (δοκκ) Δόμηση γηπέδων που τέμνονται από όρια οικισμού
*
Βλ. και *Εγγρ-10075/06 (δοκκ) Εφαρμογή της παρ.7 του Αρθ-9  του ΓΟΚ/85 (μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος κτιρίου) σε οικισμούς χωρίς εγκεκριμένο σχέδιο, αφετηρία μέτρησης ύψους σε οικισμό χωρίς σχέδιο
*
Βλ. και *Εγγρ-29066/13 της ΔΟΚΚ σχετικά με αφετηρία μέτρησης ύψους στους οικισμούς κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων
*
*Βλ. και Εγγρ-41364/13 της ΔΟΚΚ όπου δίνονται διευκρινίσεις για τους οικισμούς χωρίς σχέδιο σε συνδυασμό με την θέση του κτιρίου και την απόσταση Δ
*Με την παρ.3.ι Αρθ-1 του Ν-4067/12 ΦΕΚ-79/Α/9-4-12 το Αρθ-14 αυτού περί της θέσης κτιρίου και εγκαταστάσεων εφαρμόζονταν και σε οικισμούς χωρίς σχέδιο με τη διευκρίνιση ότι η αναφερόμενη απόσταση Δ ορίζεται σε 2,50 μ. ανεξάρτητα από το ύψος. Ήδη με την παρ.1α Αρθ-7 του Ν-4315/14 ΦΕΚ-269/Α/24-12-14 η εν λόγω διάταξη απαλείφεται  και επανέρχονται σε ισχύ οι διατάξεις του ΠΔ/24-4-85 ΦΕΚ-181/Δ/85 όπως αυτό ισχύει

*Βλ. και παρ.13 Αρθ-10 του Ν-4315/14 ΦΕΚ-269/Α/24-12-14 για την δημιουργία μικρών οικιακής χρήσης θεμοκηπίων σε οικισμού κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων
Επιτρεπόμενες χρήσεις γης σε οικισμούς κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων (ή και προϋφιστάμενων του '23) - βλ. Αρθ-30 του Ν-4269/14 ΦΕΚ-142/Α/28-6-14
*
*Εγγρ-39518/5-7-89   Εγγρ-39518/89* 
*Δόμηση γηπέδων που τέμνονται από όρια οικισμού* 
*(τοποθέτηση κτιρίου σε οικόπεδο που τμήμα του εμπίπτει εντός και εκτός σχεδίου, συντελεστής δόμησης)*

Σε απάντηση των εγγράφων σας, σας γνωρίζουμε τα εξής: 

Η οικοδομή σε ένα οικόπεδο που τμήμα του εμπίπτει εντός των ορίων του οικισμού και τμήμα του εκτός αυτών δύναται να τοποθετηθεί σε οποιοδήποτε τμήμα του ανωτέρω οικοπέδου, αρκεί στο τμήμα αυτό να εφαρμόζονται οι σχετικές πολεοδομικές διατάξεις (αρτιότητα, αποστάσεις από όρια, κλπ). Εάν το εναπομένον εκτός των ορίων του οικισμού τμήμα του οικοπέδου δεν είναι άρτιο κατά τον κανόνα ή κατά παρέκκλιση, δεν αντιστοιχεί σε αυτό το τμήμα συντελεστής δόμησης (σδ). Στην περίπτωση αυτή η οικοδομή που προκύπτει στο άρτιο εντός του οικισμού τμήμα του οικοπέδου δύναται να τοποθετηθεί στο εκτός οικισμού τμήμα του, αρκεί να τηρηθούν οι αποστάσεις αυτής από τα όρια του οικοπέδου σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της εκτός σχεδίου δόμησης. 

_(Σ.Σ. Τα οριζόμενα στο παρόν έγγραφο εναρμονίζονται νομοθετικά με τις διατάξεις που προσετέθησαν στο τέλος της παρ.1 Αρθ-7 του ΠΔ/24-4-85, με την παρ.12 Αρθ-10 του Ν-4315/14 ΦΕΚ-269/Α/24-12-14)_

----------

Spiros Sk

----------


## Spiros Sk

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σας. Επειδή είμαι νέος στη δουλειά, θα ήθελα μία διευκρίνηση.
Έχω ένα οικόπεδο 2005τμ που ένα τμήμα του είναι εντός οικισμού(900τμ) και το υπόλοιπο εκτός. Η αρτιότητα στην περιοχή είναι 2000τμ. Θέλω να κόψω το οικόπεδο σε κάθετες.
Το ερώτημά μου είναι: θα κόψω σε κάθετες το θεωρούμενο εντός οικισμού τμήμα(δηλαδή το τμήμα των 2000τμ) ή το πραγματικό τμήμα εντός οικισμού(900τμ) και το υπόλοιπο τμήμα το εκτός οικισμού πηγαίνει εξ΄αδιαιρέτου;
Μπερδευομαι γιατι στο εγγραφο που ζητησα στην αναρτηση μου , γραφει οτι η συσταση διαιρεμενης ιδιοκτησιας εφαρμοζεται στο εντος οριων θεωρουμενο τμημα και μαλιστα οριζει για το τμημα αυτο, ισχυουν ολες οι διαταξεις για εντος οριων οικοπεδα .
Επισης αν ισχυει οτι μπορω να κοψω καθετες στο θεωρουμενο τμημα , την οικοδομη μου μπορω να τη βαλω σε αποσταση 2,5μ απο τα ορια του θεωρουμενου τμηματος , καθως στο εγγραφο αναφερει οτι στο θεωρουμενο τμημα ισχυουν ολες οι διαταξεις των εντος οριων οικοπεδων .
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------

